# Lulu will be leaving us



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

It's time to let my precious little Lulu go.

She's had a bad week, and at 3AM she had a massive seizure.

I spoke with the vet, first thing this morning. Her appointment is for 9:30.

Please say a special prayer for her. I love her so much, it hurts.


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

:bysmilie: :bysmilie: :bysmilie: OMG Deb, I am so so sorry :smcry: :smcry: 
I know this is probably the best thing, but it hurts like he$$ :smcry: 
Prayers and hugs being sent.
Please accept my heartfelt sympathy.Please kiss Lulu for me :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## Gracie's Mommy (Feb 14, 2008)

Oh, Deb, I am soooooooo very sorry. So very sorry. I can only imagine what you are going through. I will most certainly keep you in my prayers. My heart hurts for you so much right now, and the tears are flowing. :crying: :crying 2: God bless your sweet heart, and little Lulu's, too. Love and hugs to you both. Again, I am so very sorry. You have loved her so much, and she knows and feels your love. She had the best mommy ever. Many many hugs to you. Please give little Lulu a gentle hug and a kiss on her sweet little nose for me. :grouphug:


----------



## cuevasfam (Jul 13, 2008)

I am so sorry Deb. I feel absolutely heart broken for you. I know it is the right thing, but that doesn't ever make it easier. I am so sorry. Please let me know if there is anything I can do for you.

I know Jesus' arms are wide open waiting for his newest little furbaby. Please feel secure in that. I pray for your peace in this difficult time.


----------



## joyomom (Jan 13, 2008)

Thinking of Lulu and you and keeping you in my prayers!

Lots of Hugs


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Oh, Deb. I am so sorry. [attachment=46126:big_hug.gif]


----------



## cindy6755 (Mar 20, 2005)

Deb, I am so sorry, I know how painful it is to say goodby. My thoughts and prayers are with you and Lulu. :crying 2: :crying 2: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

May God comfort you. :wub:


----------



## KandiMaltese (Mar 27, 2007)

Deb, I am sorry :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## susie and sadie (Jun 22, 2005)

Oh Deb, I don't even know what to say. I am so, so sorry. :crying 2: You are such a good mommy, and Lulu knows how very much you love her. Please know that I am praying for you. I pray for the comfort and peace of God to be with you now. :heart: rayer: :heart: 

God bless you and dear, sweet Lulu. :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

Oh Deb, I had not heard anything and I assumed .... I'm so sorry that you are having to do this. :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Deb, i am so sorry :grouphug: rayer: :grouphug:


----------



## mimi2 (Mar 29, 2005)

I don't know what to say. I am so sorry. :smcry: You and Lulu are in my thoughts and prayers..we love you. :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

Deb I am so sorry you are going through this. I know how hard it is but it is the right thing for LuLu. rayer:


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Oh, Deb, I am so sorry!!! :smcry: 

Please know, dear friend, that you have my love and support as well as the love and support of your SM family.


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

You have been the most wonderful Mother to her that God ever created!!! Deb, I am hurting along with you..........I know your heart is hurting so bad. Goodby Sweet Lulu, your Mommy loved you dearly :heart: :heart: rayer: rayer: :heart: :heart:


----------



## jen_hedz (Mar 5, 2008)

I'm so sorry Deb :grouphug: Please give Lulu tender hugs and kisses from us :grouphug:


----------



## joe (Jan 5, 2003)

Deb, i'm so sorry to hear this, my heart is breaking for you, i'll keep you in my thoughts

:grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

:sorry: :grouphug: :grouphug: 

Praying for God to comfort you at this time. I'm very sorry. It's so hard.


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Oh my God Deb, I don't even know what to say. Ball of tears here. Oh God. I was just thinking about LuLu earlier today.

I love you Deb...my God, I am so sorry. Bless you and Lulu too.


----------



## wolfieinthehouse (Dec 14, 2007)

May it be peaceful and full of the magnificense of a life well lived.

Hugs


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

I'm sorry to hear this Deb I thought she was doing better. I hope you get comfort in knowing you did the best for that little girl and were a wonderful mommy to her. I applaud you for knowing when it was time and that she needed to rest. :grouphug:


----------



## Maria71 (Sep 25, 2005)

Deb I am so very sorry..You will be in my thoughts and prayers.We love you LuLu :grouphug:


----------



## beckinwolf (Sep 2, 2008)

Awww, Deb.... :bysmilie: So sorry to here it's Lulu's time. But just remember that Daisy will show her around when she gets to the bridge... :grouphug: :grouphug: :crying: :crying 2:


----------



## robin (Jul 11, 2006)

I am so very sorry Deb. :grouphug:


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

Ohh No Deb - I know how much you were dreading this - I am here for you -do u need anything ?
I am free late this afternoon - let me know if you need me ....

Geez I saw Marly and Me last night and I just woke up to this ..

Hugs to you girlfriend, Lulu will be happy and painfree waiting for you at rainbow bridge.

:grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## chichi (Apr 12, 2007)

Oh Deb, I am so sorry to hear about your sweet Lulu. May comfort and prayers be with you at this very hard time. :grouphug: rayer:


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

oh deb. i am so sorry. i want to say the right comforting things to you...but i know none of it will alleviate the heartache. i'm so sorry.

you both will be in my thoughts. :grouphug:


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

These are such hard times for a pet lover. You have given her a most wonderful life and by allowing her to rest, you have given her peace.

I'm sure the blessings sweet Lulu gave you are innumerable.

God bless you both.


----------



## domino_angel (Apr 17, 2008)

:smcry: :hugging: I am so sorry! I am thinking of you.


----------



## SicilianRose (Jun 8, 2008)

I am so sorry Deb. I will keep you and LuLu in my thoughts and prayers. {{{{{Hugs}}}}}


----------



## MandyMc65 (Jun 14, 2007)

I am so sorry Deb. 

I'm keeping you and Lulu in my thoughts. :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Oh, sweetie, I'm so sorry. Lulu sure lived the good life with you, and now it's time for her to play with Daisy and Sammie. 

I love you, and I'm so glad I got to meet Miss Lulu. She was a very special girl.


----------



## Krystal (Feb 3, 2007)

I am so sorry Deb, my thoughts and prayers are with you. :grouphug:


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

:grouphug: The rainbow bridge kids will welcome her. Bless you for being such a loving Malt mom and having the strength to let go. :grouphug:


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

I'm so sorry to hear the bad news...  Your in my prayers Deb :grouphug:


----------



## jadey (Nov 2, 2006)

:grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

I am so very sorry. You were the best mommy in the world to her and she knew she was loved.


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

Oh, Deb, I am so sorry. You are in my thoughts and prayers. Lulu knows how much you love her and have cared for her and she loves and trusts you to do the right thing for her now, too. She will be in your heart forever. Because of your love and willingness to share her with us, she will be in all of our hearts forever, too. Hugs,

Linda


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Thank you everyone for your prayers. 

It was a chilly morning, so I waddled my girl in a cosy blanket.

She stayed waddled up, and warm, until we arrived at the vet's.

My eyes were so swollen, I could barely see to drive.

She left peacefully, knowing love. She gave me one last lickie, on the nose.

I then kissed her little-freckle nose, and said, "mommy loves you, little one".

I'll post a memorial for her in a couple days. For now, I'm so heartbroken, sad,
and lonesome for her, I can't seem to function.

I miss you Lulu. You're a good girl.


----------



## mimi2 (Mar 29, 2005)

I can barely see to type...I share your pain, Deb. We love you. Sweet dreams, Lulu. :grouphug:


----------



## Gracie's Mommy (Feb 14, 2008)

Sending love ... :grouphug:


----------



## cuevasfam (Jul 13, 2008)

I'm so very sorry and sad right now. :crying: I can't stop crying. Oh I wish I could do something to take away your pain. God Bless you for being such a wonderful mommy. :smcry:


----------



## MaxxandSophia'sMommy (Jan 17, 2008)

Oh Deb... I am so very sorry... Praying for you and all your babies
oxo
Talli


----------



## KandiMaltese (Mar 27, 2007)

Deb, she was a special girl who was loved very much by her mommy :bysmilie: :hugging:


----------



## nikkivong (Aug 25, 2006)

deb, i am so sorry that this day has come. please find comfort in the fact that you gave Lulu the best home she could ever have had and you were both lucky enough to have had this time together.


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Love you Deb.


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

:grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: I'm sorry Deb.


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

*I am so sorry for your loss. Special hugs and support to you in this difficult time. :grouphug:

It takes an amazing mommy with strength and courage to know when it's time to let one's baby go. Beautiful, precious Lulu will always be remembered and will bring many smiles to people's faces. Bless her, and may she now be in peace watching over you. :Flowers 2: *


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Dec 29 2008, 12:54 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=695161


> Thank you everyone for your prayers.
> 
> It was a chilly morning, so I waddled my girl in a cosy blanket.
> 
> ...


Deb,

You were and are a wonderful mom and Peg and I both send our hugs.


----------



## Maria71 (Sep 25, 2005)

:grouphug: lots of hugs to you Deb...again Im so sorry... :grouphug:


----------



## aggiemom99 (Dec 3, 2007)

Deb, I am just reading this thread. I am so sorry about LuLu. Thankfully you had her these years and she knew love and comfort. Again, I am so sorry.


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

:crying: Rest in peace sweet Lulu. I'm sorry Deb. :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## anouk (Nov 3, 2006)

Deb, I'm so sorry :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:
R.I.P. sweet Lulu.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

:crying: oh no. I know the pain is bad, and you're feeling lost and don't know what to do with yourself right about now. You're probably pacing and wondering what to do, well, do nothing today and clean out a closet tomorrow - it won't help, but it'll keep you busy for a little while. 

I'm so sorry. :grouphug:


----------



## gatiger40 (Jun 7, 2007)

So sorry for your great loss of sweet Lulu! :grouphug:


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

Deb,

I am so sorry for your loss of Lulu. She was blessed to have you as her Mom. Rest in peace Lulu :grouphug: 

Cathy


----------



## GreenFuzzer (Jun 16, 2007)

Thoughts, prayers and love from our house to yours. :smcry:


----------



## tiffany'smom (Apr 5, 2008)

I am so sorry to hear about Lulu....
You are both in my thoughts... :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## angelsmom (May 28, 2005)

My thoughts and prayers to you at this time. I know how terribly hard it is. :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## fredasher (Dec 8, 2007)

I am so sorry to hear of your loss of your precious Lulu. You are in my thoughts and prayers.
:grouphug: 
Sherry


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

I'm so sorry you have to say goodbye to Lulu this season. I hope your grief is swift
and sweet memories of Lulu last forever.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Deb I am so very sorry. You took the very best care of her and have given her so much love. You gave her so much of your heart and gave her one last gift. A peaceful rest. I know how hard it is, but you made a very loving and selfless decision. My heart is breaking for you and know you are in my thoughts and prayers. I'm here if you need me my friend. :grouphug: :heart: :crying: :grouphug: :heart: :crying:


----------



## Carole (Nov 1, 2005)

*
May LuLu rest in peace.... and may your heart rest knowing you have done what is right.

(((Deb)))
*


----------



## SueC (May 23, 2007)

QUOTE (Sophie @ Dec 29 2008, 03:54 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=695160


> Oh, Deb, I am so sorry. You are in my thoughts and prayers. Lulu knows how much you love her and have cared for her and she loves and trusts you to do the right thing for her now, too. She will be in your heart forever. Because of your love and willingness to share her with us, she will be in all of our hearts forever, too. Hugs,
> 
> Linda[/B]


Exactly-bc of your willingness to share her with us all, she will be remembered by so many.


----------



## joe (Jan 5, 2003)

:grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## 08chrissy08 (Sep 19, 2008)

Deb, I'm so sorry. My thoughts and prayers are with you.


----------



## mamamia (Jul 26, 2008)

I'm so sorry :grouphug: May Lulu Rest in Peace :crying 2:


----------



## Zoe and Bella's mom (Jan 23, 2006)

I am so sorry - my thoughts and prayers are with you :smcry: 

ginny & zoe & bella


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

I came here earlier but just couldn't post... it truthfully isn't much easier now. I know little Lulu took a piece of your heart with her, hon, but also know she left a piece of hers to take it's place. As I've said many times.. that creates that precious circle of love will never be broken. 
I think back of little Lulu and know she never could have known more sincere and devoted love than that which you gave her... and she was surrounded by that very love right to the very end. How comforting that had to have been for her. The had part is now for you sweetie... but know we too feel the pain of Lulu's passing. She was another of our special little ones that we all have grown to love. 

God speed little precious one!

.. and Deb, know we are all here for you!


----------



## ddsumm (Jan 26, 2006)

<div align='center'> :smcry: :smcry: :smcry: [attachment=46128ost_407...49034688.gif] :smcry: :smcry: :smcry: 

*Oh no....I've just woken up and saw this!!

Deb, I'm so very very sorry. Lulu is now at the Bridge with Chloe and all the other babies from SM.

It is so hard to say anything. We are all grieiving here at SM on this sad sad day.

May God comfort you at this horrible time. :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: 

You are a good mommy to all your fluff butts. :wub: :wub: 

We will all meet again on the other side at the Bridge.


Sending millions of hugs and kissys and tail wail wags



Dede and baby Katie from 'under down under' and precious memories of the little sausage

*


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Dec 29 2008, 03:54 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=695161


> Thank you everyone for your prayers.
> 
> It was a chilly morning, so I waddled my girl in a cosy blanket.
> 
> ...



:crying 2: not LULU :crying 2: I'm so sorry Deb :crying 2: Muffy has a girlfriend now :crying 2: :crying 2:


----------



## godiva goddess (Nov 19, 2007)

Oh, Deb, I am so sorry!!!! :bysmilie: :bysmilie: :bysmilie: I will say a prayer for you and Lulu tonight...bless you!!!

((HUGS)))


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

My thoughts are with you Deb :heart:


----------



## BrookeB676 (Oct 17, 2004)

I am so sorry Deb, what a great mom you are to all your babies. Lulu is resting peacefully now. My T & P's are with you.


----------



## deuce (May 31, 2007)

Rest in Peace Sweet Little LuLu :grouphug:


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Oh Honey,
In the words of Chubby, from the Little Rascals: "Oh Miss Crabtree, I have something heavy on my heart". Then the kids hiding behind the curtain blasted their kazoos. 

I have a heavy heart, too. How lucky and blessed you and Lulu were to have each other. Cry your eyes out, I'm crying with you. I feel like all these words are just words. Yet remember one thing, Lulu is seizure-free. How cool is that.

Love you.
Kerry
xoxoxo


----------



## Alvar's Mom (Mar 5, 2007)

:grouphug: I'm so sorry for your loss :grouphug:


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)

Sorry for your loss Deb. It's hard to let go. :smcry:


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

It never ever gets easier. :hugging:


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Ohhhh, Deb, I am so sorry for your loss.

[attachment=46133affodil...d_2_lulu.jpg]


----------



## chichi (Apr 12, 2007)

I am so sorry Deb , I hope you can take comfort that sweet Lulu is not suffering anymore, and that she had a wonderful life with the best mommy ever. :crying 2: :grouphug:


----------



## tamizami (May 1, 2007)

:crying: :crying: :crying: :crying: Oh Deb, my heart goes out to you and prayers that little Lulu is no longer in pain and happy at the Bridge with our little Shiva..... :crying: :crying: :crying: :crying:


----------



## LoriJo (Jul 19, 2006)

I am so sorry, Deb. :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## graceandmartin (Feb 25, 2008)

Oh Deb, I am so sorry about Lulu. Hugs and lots of prayers coming your way. :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## TheButtercup (Mar 3, 2005)

:bysmilie: :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: :bysmilie: 
deb, i'm so sorry... i know she and daisy are now together b*tchin about LBB and thinking how lucky they were to have the bestest mommy in the whole world :wub:


----------



## kathym (Aug 5, 2006)

DEB I AM SO VERY SORRY FOR YOUR LOSS OF PRECIOUS LULU. :grouphug: RIP SWEET GIRL


----------



## totallytotontuffy (May 16, 2007)

Deb, I'm so very sorry. This just bites. Never a good time, or an easy time, but especially at this time of year it makes it even more difficult. I know your pain/grief is just beginning but I hope you can take some comfort in knowing that she is no longer suffering. Peace and love my friend.


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

Oh Deb, I am so very sorry. So many of your SM friends have expressed their sympathy in just the right way. I can't find the words. Lulu was a very special little lady. I didn't know her long but I loved her as I have so quickly grown to love you. Thank you for that. Her life improved all of ours but especially yours. And you most certainly improved her life as you have done for so many others. Thank you Deb for all you did for Lulu. Thanks most for the unselfish love you gave her today. She will go on feeling your love forever as you will feel hers. God grant you peace my dear, as He surely has granted it to sweet Lulu. May she rest in His arms in peace until her wonderful Mommy joins her. 
Love, 
Elaine


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

Deb:

I am so sorry. I know how this hurts. Take care of yourself and know that we think you are AMAZING!! and Lulu does too. 
:grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## triste (Aug 30, 2004)

oh dear. I'm so very sorry Deb. :bysmilie:


----------



## bonniesmom (Jun 2, 2008)

Oh, Deb - I don't know what to say :smcry: :smcry: :smcry: . I know you have been anticipating this and dreading it for some time, and it's
twice as hard around the holidays. I've been crying my eyes out reading your posts and everyone else's, and thinking of precious little Lulu,
now at her well-deserved rest, along with Eloise and all the other little SM angels. We've all gotten to know and love her, and of course she will
never be forgotten. I know you'll do a beautiful memorial for her, and I absolutely know that you were the best mommy she could possibly have
had and you did the right thing for her; she was a lucky little lady indeed from the time she met you until the end. My thoughts are with you,
my friend. :grouphug:


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

Deb, Thank you for sharing Lulu with us. Her spirit will always be with us.


----------



## lindad (Sep 17, 2008)

Deb,
I am so sorry. You two are in my prayers. The best thing that helped me was a book named Cold Noses at the Pearly Gates by Gary Kurz. Gary talks about why he believes are pets are in heaven and he has a daily devotional to help with the first 30 days. You two are in my prayers. The hardest thing about about love is letting go when the time is near. Remember you two have been blessed to have each other.
Sincerely,
Amy


----------



## honeybun (Mar 6, 2007)

I am very sorry for your loss of precious Lulu


----------



## phesty (May 30, 2006)

I'm so sorry, Deb. :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: 

I couldn't say it any better than everyone already has.


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Oh Deb, I am so very sorry for your loss of sweet little Lulu :grouphug: :grouphug: 

Rest in peace. precious Lulu.


----------



## SicilianRose (Jun 8, 2008)

:smcry: :smcry: :smcry: Debbie my deepest and most heart felt condolences. :smcry: :smcry: :smcry: Just remember she will always by there by your side and watching all the wonderful things that you do to help all of those beautiful fur babies. :hugging: 

<div align='center'>*I’m Still Here*


Friend, please don't mourn for me, 

I'm still here, though you don't see. 

I'm right by your side each night and day, 

And within your heart I long to stay. 

My body is gone but I'm always near, 

I'm everything you feel, see or hear. 

My spirit is free, but I'll never depart, 

As long as you keep me alive in your heart. 

I'll never wander out of your sight. 

I'm the brightest star on a summer night. 

I'll never be beyond your reach. 

I'm the warm moist sand when you're at the beach. 

I'm the colorful leaves when fall comes around, 

And the pure white snow that blankets the ground. 

I'm the beautiful flowers of which you're so fond, 

The clear cool water in a quiet pond. 

I'm the first bright blossom you'll see in the spring, 

The first warm raindrop that April will bring. 

I'm the first ray of light when the sun starts to shine, 

And you'll see that the face in the moon is mine. 

When you start thinking there's no one to love you, 

You can talk to me through the Lord above you. 

I'll whisper my answer through the leaves on the trees, 

And you'll feel my presence in the soft summer breeze. 

I'm the hot salty tears that flow when you weep, 

And the beautiful dreams that come while you sleep. 

I'm the smile you see on a baby's face. 

Just look for me, friend, I'm everyplace! 


Author Unknown


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

Deb,

Please accept my condolences and deepest sympathy upon the loss of your beloved Lulu. I am sure that all of the little ones that have gone before her have greeted her over the bridge. It is so difficult to lose a pet and know in your heart that you did the right thing for Lulu today. 

Linda


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

:grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: RIP lulu :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

Oh Deb--I can't even bare to read through all the posts. Life is so unfair that our loved ones have to leave us--that's how I feel about it, anyway. Maybe we will all understand it one day. I'm SO very sorry. Love to you at this time.


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

I know so many of us have grabbed a box of Kleenex as we have read this thread because we all knew how special Lulu was. My heart goes out to you Deb. I am so deeply sorry for your loss. Many prayers are being said for you and sweet, precious, Lulu.


----------



## bellapuppy (Dec 1, 2008)

:crying: So very sorry for your loss of your little one. This is such a hard thing to do, I know. God bless you.


----------



## Kara (Apr 29, 2007)

Oh, I am so sorry to hear.

:grouphug:


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

:grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: :smcry: :smcry:


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

May God wrap his blessed arms around you and surround you with his comfort. Deb, I'm sorry to hear about Lulu. She left this world knowing unconditional love to the very end. :grouphug:


----------



## maltilover (May 6, 2006)

Oh Deb, such sad news. I'm so sorry for the loss of your sweet, precious Lulu. My thoughts and prayers are with you. Your Lulu is at the Bridge now with our other precious babies, awaiting the time when we can join them. God speed sweet Lulu. Hugs to you Deb.


----------



## mimi2 (Mar 29, 2005)

QUOTE (Angel's Mom @ Dec 29 2008, 09:43 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=695430


> May God wrap his blessed arms around you and surround you with his comfort. Deb, I'm sorry to hear about Lulu. She left this world knowing unconditional love to the very end. :grouphug:[/B]


So very true. What a lucky old gal she was, and she knew it too. I'll never forget the videos of her snoring......love you, Deb. :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## lovesophie (Jan 28, 2008)

QUOTE (mimi2 @ Dec 29 2008, 08:24 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=695460


> QUOTE (Angel's Mom @ Dec 29 2008, 09:43 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=695430





> May God wrap his blessed arms around you and surround you with his comfort. Deb, I'm sorry to hear about Lulu. She left this world knowing unconditional love to the very end. :grouphug:[/B]


So very true. What a lucky old gal she was, and she knew it too. I'll never forget the videos of her snoring......love you, Deb. :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:
[/B][/QUOTE]

I agree; Lulu was one lucky baby to have had an angel like Deb in her life. :wub: :wub: :wub: 

Deb, I'm truly sorry for your loss. You will definitely be in my thoughts. :grouphug: 

Please stay strong.

RIP, precious Lulu.


----------



## gigigirlz (Jun 18, 2007)

I am so, so sorry....Godspeed little one....


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

I'm so very sorry to see this and I know how heartbroken you must be. I don't really know what to say except I'm sorry. You were so lucky to have each other and I know LuLu will be happy while she waits at the bridge for you. Hugs to you Deb. 
:grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## lahcart (Jan 19, 2007)

Deb,
I'm so sorry to hear about Lulu. My thoughts and prayers are with you. I know that this is an extremely difficult time. :grouphug:


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Deb, i'm so sorry about Lulu. She's no longer in pain and dealing with seizures. She had the best mommy in the world and you made her feel so very loved and she went knowing how much she was loved. Just know that we are all here for you. :grouphug: :grouphug: RIP Sweet Lulu. :crying:


----------



## theboyz (Jan 10, 2007)

Bless you Deb and bless LuLu. Please know how sorry we are and that we know how it hurts.

Bob and Marsha


----------



## Heather_Rochelle (Jun 4, 2008)

aww deb im crying now prayers to you


----------



## coco (Sep 20, 2006)

Deb, my thoughts are with you. I'm very sorry to read about Lulu.


----------



## Gambitsgirl (Jan 14, 2007)

You are in my thoughts and prayers rayer: :grouphug: So sorry about your Lulu...
Misty and the furbabies


----------



## nici thompson (Dec 7, 2008)

:bysmilie: I am very sorry to hear about your Lulu, it's heartbreaking to lose someone so special :bysmilie:


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

:grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## miko's mommy (Feb 8, 2005)

Deb, I am really, really sorry to hear this. I had no idea. My thoughts are with you :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## widgeon (Apr 23, 2007)

Lots of hugs and kisses are being sent your way. You are such a special mommy and I know that Lulu had the best care imaginable.


----------



## kab (Apr 11, 2005)

Deb, you are in my thoughts and prayers. :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## LitGal (May 15, 2007)

I'm so sorry. It's so difficult to say goodbye.
Little Lulu was blessed to have you in her life.


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

I am so sorry for your loss. My thoughts and prayers are with you.


----------



## Terri (Jan 26, 2005)

I am so very sorry for your loss.


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

Deb you are such an angel to nurse and love these geriatric little souls. It takes a special kind of person, and there are not many who could do what you do. All the care and patience and pure love must take a toll on you. I know you feel their love back to you for the love and comfort they receive from you, and you receive even more back from knowing they are cared for with love.

It is a catch-twenty-two though isn't it. You have to one day let them go--but that too is pure love Deb. You will miss ole' Lulu but have comfort knowing how you made her last days happy, cozy ones. She knew more love and caring then most dogs ever have a chance to.

I pray God will see fit to give you that comfort now and you will be able to smile when you remember dear Lulu. Take care of yourself and feel the love we all are sending you. :wub: May these sad days go swiftly. :wub: 
Dee


----------



## jenniferhope423 (Jun 25, 2007)

My prayers are with you at this time. May God let his peace fill your heart.


----------



## beckybc03 (Jul 6, 2006)

Deb I'm sorry for your loss of LuLu. I'll be thinking of you :grouphug:


----------



## ggenchur (Jan 12, 2008)

deb,iam very sorry for your loss and my god grant you peace you did a wonderfulf job being a loving mother to all your fur babies hugs to you.


----------



## harrysmom (Sep 28, 2007)

I am so sorry to hear about your loss :grouphug: :grouphug:. It's never easy to lose a friend. I hope that
you find peace in knowing that you did the best for Lulu... as you do for all of your lucky pups. 

Debbie


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Dec 29 2008, 11:41 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=695035


> It's time to let my precious little Lulu go.
> 
> She's had a bad week, and at 3AM she had a massive seizure.
> 
> ...



Deb, I am so sorry for your loss. 

I never met Lulu in person, but, I loved her. She looked so sweet and gentle.

Lulu will live in your heart forever ... and, her spirit will be with you until you both meet again.

Bless you for taking such wonderful and loving care of Lulu. I pray you will find comfort and peace in knowing how much you unconditionally loved Lulu.

Rest in peace, darling Lulu.

Love and Healing Hugs,

Marie


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

:sorry: Deb you and Lulu are in our thoughts.


----------



## HEINI (Feb 4, 2007)

*rest in heavenly peace sweet little miss freckle nose lulu. *sending tender hugs and a warm kiss to rainbowland*

I am so very sorry deb for your loss. you must be heartbroken. but you are the worlds best mommy, letting her go when it's the right time. 
god bless you and give you strenght.

the little sweetheart will always stay in your heart and so will you in her's!!

*


----------



## thefab5 (Feb 1, 2007)

Hi Deb,

So sorry for your loss. LuLu is a special girl. For me I take comfort in knowing someday 
I will see my fluffs again one day. I hope you do too!

XOXOXOX
Nancy


----------



## EmmasMommy (Jun 2, 2008)

May all of our thoughts and prayers and well wishes sustain you through this most difficult time.

Thank you for giving Lulu all of this time. May your memories of her be wonderful and unendling.

Bless you Deb.


----------



## Gracie's Mommy (Feb 14, 2008)

:heart: I cannot stop thinking about you, Deb. I know you are heartbroken and oh-so-sad right now. Hopefully, all the love being shown on this forum is reaching your heart and helping you to heal. We love you and pray our merciful Lord is giving you some comfort and peace during this difficult time. Whenever you can, let us know how you are. We all care so very much. :heart: 

Kerry


----------



## rosietoby (Mar 27, 2008)

I am so sorry you have to say goodbye. I am sure you have so many wonderful memories of Lulu that you can cherish forever.


----------



## CandicePK (Nov 11, 2004)

Oh Deb - my heart truly goes out to you.....
:grouphug: 
You are an angel and I'm sure Lulu will be smiling down upon you from the bridge as you open up your heart and home to all these babies in need.


----------



## joe (Jan 5, 2003)

Deb, just wanted to send you another hug, wish i could do it in person ... :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## Baxter and Wally's Mom (Aug 18, 2005)

I'm so sorry, Deb. I know it hurts so much.... You are the best to all the babies that come into your life.
Love Jean


----------



## MrBentleysMom (Dec 19, 2007)

My thoughts and prayers are with you! You are a strong woman and a hero! :grouphug:


----------



## jerricks (Dec 24, 2007)

Thinking about you!
I had to put down my 17 year old maltese Shelby a year ago in october, I know its hard, but know she won't suffer any longer


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

Hunter and I will be keeping her and you in our prayers and our hearts.


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

Hunter and I will be keeping her and you in our prayers and our hearts.


----------



## Moxie'smom (Dec 16, 2007)

:grouphug: Deb, I type with tears in my eyes just thinking abut how hard it had to be. We all know and are with you. 

I'm sorry for your loss, and Lulu will have good company at the bridge. I'm sure she's happy and playing with some of our beloved fluffs right now. She'll always be with you. time will heal. :crying 2: :grouphug: 's


----------



## bentley's Mum (Dec 27, 2007)

My heart goes out to you I am so very sorry. Prayers are with you both - Please let us know how you are when you can, we all care so much.


----------



## Westerfluf (Apr 1, 2006)

I am so sorry. Loving our little fluffy dogs is such a gift and losing them is so heart breaking. My prayers are with you.


----------



## jasmyne's mom (Dec 2, 2006)

I just got back from out of town and read this. I'm so sorry to hear about sweet little Lulu. She was such a precious soul and loved you so much. She was blessed to have such a wonderful, caring mommy as you to take care of her. She's resting in God's arms now. :grouphug: 

Judie, LBJ & Quigley


----------



## Julie718 (Feb 17, 2006)

I'm so sorry to hear about Lulu. :smcry: You will be in my thoughts and prayers. :grouphug:


----------



## yukki (Aug 22, 2007)

Deb, I am so sorry you have lost your sweet Lulu. These little ones truly are a gift and know she will be in your heart forever and you in hers.


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

I am so sorry about poor Lulu. May she always rest in peace.


----------



## Lois1103 (Oct 11, 2006)

Deb - I am just now getting back from vacation and reading this. I am so sorry about Lulu. I know it will take a while to get over your loss - but hopefully, you can be comforted by the fact that you gave Lulu a wonderful wonderful life! It is never easy - but you did the right thing. She is now resting so comfortably and not in pain any longer. Thanks for giving Lulu such a wonderful home! Hugs from me, Bentley and Brighton.


----------



## sadiesmom (Sep 14, 2008)

I am so sorry. I know how hard that is but you are doing the right thing. She will be waiting on Rainbow Bridge for you, wagging her tail. She will be running in the meadows with the other dogs, seizure free, until you pass by the bridge.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Just getting caught up on all the posts while I was out of town. This one hit me especially hard as I know how very, very,very special Lulu was.

Deb -- all I can do is send you hugs. :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: 

You know that Lulu is at the Bridge and at peace and playing and feeling like a young pup and WAITING FOR YOU.

:grouphug:


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

Oh Deb...there aren't words. Sending you and all the doggies hugs and love from all of us! :sLo_grouphug3:


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

:smcry: I'm so sorry :smcry: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## Kutsmail1 (Dec 26, 2007)

I am so sorry that you are in the position. I know Lulu has been a wonderful companion for you as you have been for her. There are no words for the pain you are experiencing now, and there is no comfort except that you have exhausted all avenues to help her. She knows how much you love her. You will always think of her, remember things she did, remember little moments that made you smile, and how wonderful it has been to hold her. Those are precious gifts that will help you get through. 

My prayers are with you and Lulu.


----------



## Morkie4 (Oct 13, 2006)

I am so sorry about your sweet Lulu............takes a loving a caring person to know when to let go. For that I applaude you. I know how difficult it is to let go and my heart goes out to you. (((((HUGS)))))


----------



## jlhajmom (Feb 23, 2008)

I am so sorry for your loss. I know you miss her terribly. May you find comfort in knowing she had the best life possible because she had you. You are in my prayers.


----------



## samsonsmom (May 4, 2005)

My heart breaks for you, sweet lady. You can take comfort in the knowledge that no one on this planet could have gien her more pure love than you did. She had a wonderful home filled with love and attention. Never knew anything but kindness from her mommy. Nothing but sweetness entered her life after she came to you. Her discomort is over. She's a the Bridte and Samantha is giving her what for--and she's giving it right back. I can barely see the screen for my tears, so I cannot imagine what you are going through.  We all know how much you love and cherish your babies. Nothing but time will soften the pain. Just try to remember that you gave her all you had to give, and she rturned it 10 fold. Love cannot die, Deb. She will be with you forever. Thank you so much for setting the example for all of us on how to love and take care of these precious little ones. I seldom quote scripture, but in this case, it seems appropriate. Wherefore ye do it unto the least of these my sister (sic) ye do it unto Me."

Love
Carolyn and Sammie


----------



## Eddie's Mama (Jun 10, 2007)

I'm so sorry to hear about your precious little girl. My thoughts are with you through this difficult time.


----------

